# Back Playing



## ScottG (Jul 14, 2016)

After 8 long years and numerous back problems and surgery i can now return to playing the game i enjoy, my irons are outdated and i really need help with picking new or used clubs, i need oversize irons can anyone help please. 

Scott


----------



## the_coach (Jul 14, 2016)

good after such troubles you can get back into the game & good luck

if you can afford it would take a look at the Ping G irons

but along with that try to find a place that has a range of OEM's so well as the 'G' you could try some similar type irons
best ways is to get fitted for whichever you like the look, feel of in the extra help oversize cat.

as it can be a pretty big outlay would be real good before taking the plunge and spending the $'s to find a PGA Pro who is TPI certified then you could talk over what back issues you had and the kinda surgery undergone

he could then explore what range of motion you have that's a ways comfortable to achieve and maybes point you in a decent direction for you to look at in how to swing the club given any possible movement restrictions to lesson the chance of any further damage

plus talk through club choices and spec as maybes you would really benefit from a shaft that would give little ways more help so the strain on the back need not be too taxing

then you got a few options in mind when it comes to making a purchase


----------



## ScottG (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, ping is definitely what I am looking at. Will see a pro at the weekend hope to be in a golf club by August and back playing regularly. But will always have a problem with my right arm, but love the game and great to be back. Thanks for the advice it's much appreciated.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2016)

Go and try a few and see what you like


----------



## ScottG (Jul 15, 2016)

To be Honest i have been offered ping G5 irons and cobra s9's the both sets are in excellent condition and i am always willing to try new clubs. and for Â£130 and Â£100 respectively, win win situation. and thanks for the reply.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 24, 2016)

ScottG said:



			Thanks for the reply, ping is definitely what I am looking at. Will see a pro at the weekend hope to be in a golf club by August and back playing regularly. But will always have a problem with my right arm, but love the game and great to be back. Thanks for the advice it's much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Where you hoping to play?


----------



## ScottG (Jul 24, 2016)

Hope to play in Irvine going to try Ravenspark. Heard good things about so going to give it a try. Hope you are up for a game sometime.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

ScottG said:



			Hope to play in Irvine going to try Ravenspark. Heard good things about so going to give it a try. Hope you are up for a game sometime.
		
Click to expand...

Sure I could manage that, sure we can get to Gailes as well.

Sure Bogside would be worth a look as well.


----------



## ScottG (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Sure I could manage that, sure we can get to Gailes as well.

Sure Bogside would be worth a look as well.
		
Click to expand...

Bogside is a course i would love to play.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

ScottG said:



			Bogside is a course i would love to play.
		
Click to expand...

If you contact the secretary and say you are thinking of joining them you will get a tour of the place and probably a free round. If you do call in ask for either Andy Arnott or Bill McMahon. Both good guys and will help you out.


----------



## DCB (Jul 25, 2016)

Worth having a good look to see what is out there. I underwent C spine surgery two years ago and fortunately have made a very good recovery. I went for a game improvement iron with a seniors graphite shafts to help with what is a much slower swing speed. I chose the Mizuno JPX EZs which are totally alien to anything I've used for years, but, they are so easy to hit and in my current state I'll take all the help I can get. Dropped 3-5 irons out the bag and put in hybrids and it's maybe not what I'd like to play, but it means I can play. 

Hope you get sorted out and find something that suits you as you get back into golf.


----------



## ScottG (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC said:



			If you contact the secretary and say you are thinking of joining them you will get a tour of the place and probably a free round. If you do call in ask for either Andy Arnott or Bill McMahon. Both good guys and will help you out.
		
Click to expand...

I'd get a little uncomfortable with that to be honest, but would love a look, how much is it for a membership do you know. need to buy new irons as well.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

ScottG said:



			how much is it for a membership do you know. .
		
Click to expand...

Think it was around Â£900 this year, think there is a joining fee as well. Although if you know anyone who plays there and they suggest you join they get some money back that they might share


----------



## ScottG (Jul 27, 2016)

DCB said:



			Worth having a good look to see what is out there. I underwent C spine surgery two years ago and fortunately have made a very good recovery. I went for a game improvement iron with a seniors graphite shafts to help with what is a much slower swing speed. I chose the Mizuno JPX EZs which are totally alien to anything I've used for years, but, they are so easy to hit and in my current state I'll take all the help I can get. Dropped 3-5 irons out the bag and put in hybrids and it's maybe not what I'd like to play, but it means I can play. 

Hope you get sorted out and find something that suits you as you get back into golf.
		
Click to expand...

You recommend the Mizunos then? i do like the idea of Hybrids though. i struggle badly with my arm, i was a 12 handicapper i will be nowhere near that. but will have a look at the Mizuno irons cheers


----------



## the_coach (Jul 27, 2016)

would recommend in the search for new irons you seek out and audition the Nippon NS Pro Modus Zelos 7 & Zelos 8 super lightweight steel shafts - would think you might find either of these shaft types to be a real good help


----------

